# Cabela's new return policy



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I noticed on my receipt of my new 700 a note that there is a new return policy effective 9/1/09. http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... turnpolicy
I can't say that I disagree, but I have always considered all purchases there for a pretty short time knowing that there is not ever any issue in returning any item for any reason. The only significant change is that of optics/electronics. I guess if you buy Cabela's brand optics/electronics then you still get "Cabela's brand merchandise is guaranteed for the lifetime of the product under normal wear and tear and/or against defects in workmanship."


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah, still a good return policy.

I think the Cabelas brand products are pretty good and you definately cant beat that lifetime warranty.

Let us know how that gun shoots Huge 8)


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i've also noticed their bargain cave is a little less full than usual. maybe a result of the new return policy.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I sont know how they are able to stay in business with the return policy they have. I know people that have bought a brand new pair of boots, new scope, etc, used them for the entire hunting season then just return them. I just see there would be alot of people taking advantage of it. I have bought a TON of stuff there, only returned very little. People will return something perfectly good after using it for what they bought it for originally. I bet they lose out on a ton of money.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

For years I bought hiking boots and waders for the family and myself at the Sidney store.

The boots didn't fit so people sent them back.

Many people got sweaty in their new waders and thought it was a leak and then return them.

Cabela's always stood by their return policy, even if the item was OK. 

Our gain.


----------

